# Is Stickr a legitimate paying company?



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Not sure why it's asking for monthly fees that will be "paid back" to me? Anyone here ever got paid by them for posting ads on your car's rear windshield?


----------



## John M Santana (Jan 7, 2018)

I haven't yet heard anything positive about them. All I'd ever read, when I was looking into them a year or two ago, was it's a scam.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Not sure why it's asking for monthly fees that will be "paid back" to me? Anyone here ever got paid by them for posting ads on your car's rear windshield?


Rule of business: The power lies in one who holds the money. Anytime you hand over the money during any business transaction, you're asking to get screwed.

I also know someone else who asks for money that will be paid out later on. He is a prince in nigeria. He just inherited a huge estate and is willing to give you a slice of the pie, but you need to pay for his fees...


Urbanappalachian said:


> that will be "paid back"


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Never heard of them, but sounds like it's one of those where you get a sticker with referral code in the ad and if people contact the advertiser and give the referral, you might get paid. Not a bad business idea, though, in the sense that they get paid by the advertisers as well as the people advertising for them. Pretty much like a stockbroker: making money, no matter what happens. :roflmao:

So yeah, probably better just to hold on to your money.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

SSsoooo..... I gave them a try last summer. Are they "legit". Well...... I screwed up on the deal so I don't know. The reason is that you MUST submit a photo by the 2nd of each month with the "code word" of the month. So they will say, take a photo with the color "GREEN" written on a piece of paper in the photo. First month was Labor Day weekend and I forgot. And then October something else happened the start of that month. So. No submitted photo no pay to you. This was totally my fault, but after 2 months of screwing myself I cancelled the program.

The issue I see though, is they some how take a "magical figure" for how much the campaign you choose to advertise on your car makes in "revenue". And they split that "revenue" with everyone else in your market on that campaign. So there is no, you will make $45 each month. You might make $2. AND, as you said, you PAY them each month, I think was $10, to advertise on your car. I missed the recurring monthly fee on the small print when I signed up. I thought it was a one time buy in. Which I then rolled the dice as I figured over the course of a year I would get my money back and make perhaps $100-200 or maybe more for 12 months.

I had a few extra bucks that I came across so at least I didn't feel like I lost to much with this failed experiment. Perhaps others have good feedback. I don't think I've ever seen or read what people have actually made with this company.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

I've seen cars with their ads on it. Seems to be promoting legitimate existing businesses. I often wondered how being an ad agency is like. Isn't it sort of a hustle to convince a major company to buy an ad from an individual?


----------

